# Toro CCR 2000 poor discharge



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently picked up a ccr 2000 and I'm not impressed at all with it. It's nothing like other Ppls videos and I'm not sure why. So when I'm blowing a inch or 2 of snow it just piddles out of the shute. If I get into heaver snow it seems to plug up kinda easy. It starts very good and runs great idling. I put a new belt on and that didn't do any good either. The cutting edge is wore in the middle some. Do u think the paddles and scraper bar need replacing?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In general, if the engine is running good and at full speed and it's not throwing well, I'd guess that the paddles are worn. If that's the case, then new paddles would probably make it throw like it's supposed to, which should also clear up your clogging issue.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Paddles and scraper bar...and always replace them together


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Paddles and scraper bar...and always replace them together


Thanks I will order some up if you are confident that will solve it. I thought that might cure the problem but wanted to see if I missed anything else.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are the little dots visible on the paddles? That's the wear indicators.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm not sure. I will have to look to see if they are.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Not saying the paddles are not worn a long with the edge, You get in that heavy stuff it could still clog now and then if moving to fast, Hows it doing on shear pins? If you are storing it in a heated area make sure it gets cold before you start blowing. Good Luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, should be close to the sides If I remember correctly.
So be almost no room from the paddle to the scraper bar


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

usually when someone says it does not throw too far, my first question is did you spray a good clear silicone on it when dry?......so?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

FredG said:


> Not saying the paddles are not worn a long with the edge, You get in that heavy stuff it could still clog now and then if moving to fast, Hows it doing on shear pins? If you are storing it in a heated area make sure it gets cold before you start blowing. Good Luck


I have never replaced any yet. Its stored in the back of my truck in the warm -48 we been having. where are the sheer pins located on these. This is good to know so I can get extra ones. Had no idea they had them. I am not moving very fast when it does this. Sometimes if I stuff it in the snow and pull it back it throw it pretty good but a normal walk it does not


leolkfrm said:


> usually when someone says it does not throw too far, my first question is did you spray a good clear silicone on it when dry?......so?


No I have not used any spray. What do u recommend


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Was it used? If it's new I don't understand why the paddles would already be shot? I will say, that is what it sounds like though. And like dieselss said, you want to replace scrapper at the same time.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Was it used? If it's new I don't understand why the paddles would already be shot? I will say, that is what it sounds like though. And like dieselss said, you want to replace scrapper at the same time.


I don't think they mak CCR200's anymore. This is an old one from prob the late 90's or so idk


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

R&J Whitetails said:


> I have never replaced any yet. Its stored in the back of my truck in the warm -48 we been having. where are the sheer pins located on these. This is good to know so I can get extra ones. Had no idea they had them. I am not moving very fast when it does this. Sometimes if I stuff it in the snow and pull it back it throw it pretty good but a normal walk it does not
> 
> No I have not used any spray. What do u recommend


Sheer pins are the bolt looking things on your paddle shaft, Make sure you use soft steel bolt not hardened. Yes you want some on hand. Uneven sidewalk they will break easily. This is what you want. Better to put a shear pin now and then than ruin your machine.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

FredG said:


> Sheer pins are the bolt looking things on your paddle shaft, Make sure you use soft steel bolt not hardened. Yes you want some on hand. Uneven sidewalk they will break easily. This is what you want. Better to put a shear pin now and then than ruin your machine.


Ok I know what sheer pins are I just wasn't sure if they we're on the paddles or where the belt area is thanks for the help I will order up new paddles and see how that works


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It's the paddles, just change them. Do the scraper bar too, but that won't affect the throw distance and clogging, that's paddles. I found you probably need to do scraper bar for every two times you change out paddles. It definitely helps the machine scrape better and protects the belt housing and metal sides of the blower from wearing holes in them. My guess is if your machine has been used quite a bit it has a hole in the belt housing plates. This allows water and snow into the belt and allows for slippage of the belt. Ideally you should buy a new Toro blower instead of wasting money on fixing this one up. The parts are expensive and difficult to install. The new ones are much better blowers than these old ones. If you're making money on snow removal it's money well spent, and it will last for years.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

any clear silicone works, garys it was awesome but pricey ....just grabbed some pb blaster with teflon and it seems to be holding up pretty good, time and use will tell


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

WIPensFan said:


> It's the paddles, just change them. Do the scraper bar too, but that won't affect the throw distance and clogging, that's paddles. I found you probably need to do scraper bar for every two times you change out paddles. It definitely helps the machine scrape better and protects the belt housing and metal sides of the blower from wearing holes in them. My guess is if your machine has been used quite a bit it has a hole in the belt housing plates. This allows water and snow into the belt and allows for slippage of the belt. Ideally you should buy a new Toro blower instead of wasting money on fixing this one up. The parts are expensive and difficult to install. The new ones are much better blowers than these old ones. If you're making money on snow removal it's money well spent, and it will last for years.


You are correct I have a hole in the belt housing. I seen I had ice and snow in there when I put a new belt on and didn't notice the hole. I changed the paddles and scraper bar tonight ant it throws good now. As for the shear pin is it just a single bolt in the middle where the paddles attach. That's all I see except a hole on each side of the shaft toward the ends of the shaft. I wanted to buy a new blower and almost did except I'd of had to pick my nuts up off the floor cuz it weighed close to 100lbs (snapper 4 stroke). A new one isn't in the cards right now till I get some stuff paid off first. Maybe next year I will get one


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

R&J Whitetails said:


> You are correct I have a hole in the belt housing. I seen I had ice and snow in there when I put a new belt on and didn't notice the hole. I changed the paddles and scraper bar tonight ant it throws good now. As for the shear pin is it just a single bolt in the middle where the paddles attach. That's all I see except a hole on each side of the shaft toward the ends of the shaft. I wanted to buy a new blower and almost did except I'd of had to pick my nuts up off the floor cuz it weighed close to 100lbs (snapper 4 stroke). A new one isn't in the cards right now till I get some stuff paid off first. Maybe next year I will get one


Glad you got it working better. I've silicone caulked one of my machines with a hole in the belt housing, bolted a bent piece of metal over the hole in another machine and replaced the metal pieces all together on another machine. All those solutions worked but the complete new parts fix was obviously the best and most time consuming and expensive($80). I've had lots of these Toros of various years and models, and with all sorts of employees abusing them, they hold up amazingly well.
And yes, the new Toro 4 strokes are noticeably heavier than the old 2 strokes, so start lifting weights now to get ready for a new machine!


----------

